# Post your Dream bettas, The prettiest Fish Here!



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Like the title says, lets Post pics of the bettas you dream to own or do own.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got my dream betta <3 A giant halfmoon plakat.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodness! I have alot, and I don't own any of them, but they are all just SOOOO stunning.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

No comment


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

BettaLuvr, I love the 2nd to last one! *droool*

My dream betta, well I have/do own them.

My gorgeous Gumbo (also in my AV), is my ultimate dream. RIP sweet boy.









Then my Butterbean, I adore coppers so much!!









And lastly, rosetails - I know they are technically deformities, but I still love them so. This boy pictured also has passed on but I have 2 new boys similiar to him.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

wow, there are some beautiful fish on here so far!!!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is actually a fish I own, Joey. but he doesn't look like this. He bit his fins in transit from Thailand and then bit more after arrival. He's currently taking a tannin bath - hoping this will help him grow back out


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful mjoy


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)




----------



## cuttlefish120 (Aug 9, 2011)

i have to dream bettas one of which i own.







one of which i don't


----------

